# New Team grade sting packs



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

New Team grade Sting and Revtech 6800

A Exclusive agreement with are lipo factory hac been reached too prescreen and test there packs before they come too us .This includes the Sting line and the Revtech line Thease ultra premium pack will be available now AND THERE IS NO EXTRA CHARGE FOR THE GRADED PACKS . Thease are not a new battery Trinity has taken the time too insure u the customer is getting the pick of the litter from the source in china ! They are tested in china and only the very best go too trinity Thanks


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

New Stings are in and LOOK AWESOME!


----------



## backyardbasher (Jan 14, 2013)

what is better about these vversus the orion carbom 90c 5000mah packs


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

HI can not give you answer on Orion roduct but if it only a 5000 mah the sting is over 7000 much more runtime .


----------



## Winditout (Jan 12, 2011)

dr voodoo said:


> HI can not give you answer on Orion roduct but if it only a 5000 mah the sting is over 7000 much more runtime .


All I use is Stings, run strong the whole race. Thank you Trinity


----------



## kandygo (Jan 21, 2013)

New Stings are in and LOOK AWESOME!


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

http://www.trinityrc.net/shop/index.php?route=product/category&path=71_128


SALE


----------

